# plz suggest /guide me for first craft show



## umeali (Dec 4, 2015)

:thumbdown:Hello every one .I have seen many threads here on this topic but didinot open them yet .I am going on a craft show on 12th dec ,which is my first show and I am very nervous ,tried to skip but my sister submitted the fee and now I have to prepare foe my first ever stall which is making me mad /nervous /upset .I need all the guidance about this event ,each and every thing .What should I bring?what should be my attitude ?What about products ?I have face wash ,shampoo and soaps ready and no time to make more as I have almost 20 varieties of soaps but some have only 3-6 bars left. .Here are some of my soaps ,plz plz plz plz plz help me ,I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nervous .
regards 
umeali


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 4, 2015)

If you don't want to do it - don't do it!  You have to WANT to do it if you are going to do it well.  If you are not feeling good about it, how can you sell?  Do you want to engage with people, some of which might not be nice people?

Nervous, I can understand.  That would be good, because it shows that you are thinking.  Over nervous would be a problem.  Mad and upset are big red flags on this - if you are upset at the thought of doing a market, then step away from it.


----------



## umeali (Dec 4, 2015)

Cant stop now as paid heavy amount by my sister to  motivate  me  to participate .I am very nervous so plz  need suggestion .


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 4, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If you don't want to do it - don't do it!  You have to WANT to do it if you are going to do it well.  If you are not feeling good about it, how can you sell?  Do you want to engage with people, some of which might not be nice people?
> 
> Nervous, I can understand.  That would be good, because it shows that you are thinking.  Over nervous would be a problem.  Mad and upset are big red flags on this - if you are upset at the thought of doing a market, then step away from it.





 This is very sound advice 

  Todd


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2015)

I think you need to spend some time and read the threads you said you haven't opened to get an idea what its all about. 

You cannot call your soap an anti aging soap.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 4, 2015)

umeali

         You need to take a step back and relax you have seven days to get things ready. 

Looking at your pictures of your products you seem to have the visual presentation already worked out. This is a huge obstacle that most people struggle with. 

The next one will be inventory do you have enough products to help offset the fee's that you paid for the booth space. Another angle you could try is using this event to promote your products maybe do demonstrations of your products. This could help you generate future sales. 

If you do not have enough of one type of soap use it as the demo and let the customers explore the product. Maybe you could cut a couple of the bars up into samples that are attached to your Business cards. People love to try new products by attaching your business card they will remember where they got the soap from. You have a very good opportunity to get some good PR for your products.


   Todd


----------



## Susie (Dec 4, 2015)

Umeali, if you are in the US, or most EU countries, you can't claim medical things like "anti-aging" on your soap.  You need to research what you must/can/can't have on your labels before selling. 

Soap cleans.  Period.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 4, 2015)

Take a breath! As my dad says, "They can't cook you and eat you." Worst case scenario - you sell nothing and your sister is out of her money. 

Definitely check into your local regulations and make sure you aren't making claims you aren't allowed to make. 

Your display and photos are very pretty, btw!

Sit down and make a list of what you need and what tasks you need to do.

For example:
Bags for your customers. If you have a bunch of plastic shopping bags you've saved from the grocery store, that will be fine!
Change. Make sure you have plenty of coins and small bills. In my area, I think everybody hits the bank on Friday and gets $20 bills, so when I did a small show I ended up using my $50 in change very very quickly.
Make a price list and have several copies, so you and your helpers can quickly refer to it.
Think about what bargains you are willing to offer. Have those on your price list. For example, maybe buy 3 get one 1 free. 
If you have time and materials, add some things that don't need to age like soap. Sugar scrub, salt scrub, lip balm, lotion, etc.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you guys claim organic on soaps?  In Canada we can not , anti aging is a claim too,  I am thinking about doing a small show.  Not now, but on spring time when I have at least 6 kinds of soap and my Luxurious products, face, body, hands, and maybe aftershave.  Will report how it went but not earlier than 2016
Dixiedragon what a good advice
I think (I got them for that reason) that glasine bags are a good idea. People do not buy ten soaps then buy one or two so glacine bags are good , then it goes to purse


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2015)

Umeali is not from the US if I was on the correct FB page, so maybe it is acceptable in his country. Don't get to nervous they really are not hard. Take as many soaps and products as you can. If you sell out of a soap and they really want soap they will find one they like, if not they will leave. You certainly will not sell to everyone. There are some good threads about booth setup. One hint is to have tablecloths cover to the floor, looking at ones crates under a table is not attractive. Not know how many or type of tables if you can elevate a table behind a lower table it will give you another layer. In the US we have what is called bed risers that work for table risers. You could look them up on Amazon. I find plain table covering does not distract from my packaging labeling so I use black or red at Christmas. Choice is up to you, your soaps are very pretty so try not to distract from them.  It is also good to have your soaps and products at different levels to attract the eye. Dixiedragons advice is very sound advice.  Although I do not have a price sheet I do have signs by each product. Sometimes I use 3.5x5" signs or small write on chalkboard signs. One important thing is do not just sit behind your booth, even walking around it and straightening the products will sometimes bring customers. People get interested when a booth has people around it. Good Luck, relax and enjoy your craft fair. They are fun!! 

ETA: small white lunch bags work will for a few bags. Having a few stronger handle bags also are good for multi bar purchases. I can get 20 bars in a Cub size handle bag from Papermart. Yes, some do buy 10-20 bars especially this time of year.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 4, 2015)

There have been some really great suggestions on this thread! I'm going to add that you should relax and enjoy interacting with your customers. Many of them will have questions on how you make the soap, the ingredients that you use, and your designs. Your lovely photos show that you're passionate about your craft, so let that show when you talk to your customers!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 4, 2015)

And above all else Have fun sharing your passion in soap making.


  Todd


----------



## umeali (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you every one here who answered me but due to poor internet connection I was unable to reply all my dear members who read and gave me valuable advices .I belong to south Asia where there is no such rule even people love these type of attractions in products ,there is no concept of hand made soaps and including me only four people are there in my  city .I will show my craft show pictures here ,I am again  thanking all the replies as not mentioning the names here .
Yes you are right ,I am from south Asia where there is no such a rule and law about these crafts .


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 7, 2015)

I love free trade areas it makes things very easy to deal with. I hope your show goes well let us know how things turn out. Snap a couple of pictures of your booth area and how you display your products for sale if they look anything like your other pictures it should be a grand display.

Todd


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2015)

Enjoy your first Craft Fair Umeali


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Dec 8, 2015)

-I think the key is to be as prepared/organized as possible and to be friendly and confident. Do a trial run by setting up your table at   home and take pictures. 
-Smile at people who look your way and stand behind your table taking inventory (or something else that can quickly be put down). 
-Greet potential customers and ask them to let you know if they have any questions or need help, then give them space to look. I may ask them if they have ever tried handmade soap before to get them engaged. I once had a gentleman stop at my table while his wife rolled her eyes and walked away. He reluctantly turned to follow her when I grabbed a bar of my Green Irish Tweed and said "would you do me a favor and let me know what you think of this new scent?" He bought two bars.  
-Bring as much inventory as you can.
-Do not take it personally or let yourself get discouraged if people don't swarm your table immediately. People show up in spurts sometimes. One day I didn't sell ANYTHING in the first half of the show but made lots of sales in the last half.
-Above all try to have fun and enjoy yourself. People will see for themselves that your products are beautiful and your friendliness and confidence will help them make the decision to buy and try.
Good luck!


----------



## Spice (Dec 8, 2015)

I have have had good craft fairs and some bad craft fairs. I just started doing them this past year. I am the type of person that can be very tough with myself and will find fault with what I create. Remember to ask yourself, "What can I learn from this?" I say this because good craft fairs dont hurt as bad as the bad ones. For me, I want all the craft fairs to be great, that is not reality. You seem to be overwhelmed, it takes alot of prep work to get ready, take you time and I know you will do good.:clap:


----------



## umeali (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello to  all soap makers ,
I would like to say a biggggggggggggggggggggggggggg thanks for encouraging me , my first craft show was good and I sold 48 products .I am now happy and  ready for next market .Here is a pic .Thanks to all who replied .I remembered all of you there.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 13, 2015)

I am happy for you it is nice to see that you had a successful day. What's even better is that you had fun while doing it .

Todd


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2015)

Great set up - it looks really nice.  Is that you behind the table?  Very cute!


----------



## traderbren (Dec 13, 2015)

Yay! Congrats on a successful show. Your setup looks very nice.


----------

